
You’re Most Likely to Do Something Extreme Right Before You Turn 30 - rafaelc
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/01/the-end-is-near-time-to-run-faster/549014/?single_page=true
======
mikestew
Well, first off the title doesn't _exactly_ match the content. Studies found
that you're most likely to do something extreme when your age ends in "9" (29,
39,...).

Mostly, though, I was a bit disappointed that a marathon was considered
extreme. I was thinking more like climb K2, sail around the world, that kind
of thing. I've run plenty of marathons, they're hard (the training is really
the hard part), but not what I'd call extreme. Hell, how many hundreds of
thousands (millions?) of people run a marathon every year? The reason I call
into question the definition of "extreme" is because a K2 climb or a big
sailing trip cost "extreme" amounts of money, the kind of money I sure didn't
have when I was 29.

Definitions aside, I think it would more accurate (and less click-baity) to
say that people push harder to accomplish goals as they approach an age
milestone. I'm not much of one for that personally, but even I've done it with
the goal to run the Boston Marathon before I "got too old to do it". (It was
mere coincidence that I was 50 when I finally crossed the line.) I think it's
perfectly reasonable and not all that newsworthy when folks say, "I'd like to
do $ACHIEVABLE_GOAL before I hit X9."

------
gtcode
39 here, getting ready for something extreme.

~~~
anon8
What are you getting ready for?

------
glbrew
Brb, I'm about to run an Ironman at 29.

------
enjoyitasus
It was true in my case when I turned 29. I founded a product and built a
startup from that.

